# Looking for ties to GM Oh, Sae Joon



## Muwubu16858 (Feb 4, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone in the Martial Talk network either learned from Grandmaster Oh, Sae Joon at the Y.M.C.A. in Chung No, Seoul, or if their teacher learned at his school. Hope someones out there...


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 12, 2007)

My instructor, KJN C.I. Kim was his student from the age of 9 as a 10th gup.

When the Moo Duk Kwan held their "50th Anniversary" KJN C.I. Kim was seated at the head table next to KJN Hwang Kee. As KJN Kim looked out over the sea of midnight blue trim in the room he saw Master Oh in the distance lined up among the Dan members. He told me that he walked down on to the main floor and cut through the room to where Master Oh was standing. With tears of happyness in his eyes he took Master Oh by the arm and lead him up on the stage and seated him next to KJN Hwang Kee. Everyone else sitting on their side of the table shifted down to make room for him.

I asked KJN Kim why he did that? He said; Master Oh is My teacher. I NEVER sit senior to him!!!

KJN Kim was very happy to have had the chance to spend time with Master Oh again.

I have recently met with and am now training with (when possible) Master James Saffold. Master Saffold is an 8th Dan under KJN Jae Jun Kim, and has been under KJN J.J. Kim since he returned from Korea. Master Saffold tested for his 1st Dan in 1970 along with KJN C.I. Kim (testing for 6th Dan), and Chuck Norris and Dale Druillard (each testing for 4th Dan) in front of KJN Hwang Kee and KJN J.J. Kim.

I learned recently that Master Saffold had also trained directly under Master Oh during his time in Korea.

Did you train with Master Oh as well?


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

Both my Sa Bom Nim and Kwan Jang Nim knew Master Oh.  My teacher was not close with him or ever learned directly from him, but my Kwan Jang Nim, Master Lee, Hon In knew and trained with him.  I haven't gotten any more details than that.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 13, 2007)

Please post your Kwan Jang Nim's full name, Pin Number and contact information. 

I will pass this information along to my instructor. They may know each other and would most likely enjoy conversing with one another.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

My Kwan Jang Nim's full name is Master Lee, Hon In.  I will get more information ASAP - Master Penfil, I sent you a Private Message with more details.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you...

I will look forward to further communications with you soon.


----------



## 40th Alabama (Jul 13, 2019)

Muwubu16858 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone in the Martial Talk network either learned from Grandmaster Oh, Sae Joon at the Y.M.C.A. in Chung No, Seoul, or if their teacher learned at his school. Hope someones out there...


This is not timely, so I don't know if you will read it-Hong Shik Chung (#1190) operated Chung Studios in Atlanta for many years being my instructor back in the 70's.  He has since closed his school and retired, but remains in the Atlanta area. GM Oh was Master Chung's instructor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 14, 2019)

40th Alabama said:


> This is not timely, so I don't know if you will read it-Hong Shik Chung (#1190) operated Chung Studios in Atlanta for many years being my instructor back in the 70's.  He has since closed his school and retired, but remains in the Atlanta area. GM Oh was Master Chung's instructor.


Unfortunately the OP hasn't logged in since 2017. But thanks for providing the info - it might help in case someone runs across this thread later.


----------

